# 2019 Membership Opportunity Archery Only



## uturn (Jun 17, 2018)

A little later than I would have liked but, here’s my offering.

As stated Membership Opportunity for like minded individual or individuals to be a part of 800 plus acres of QDM Managed Southern Pine Forrest near the Tift Berrien County line in Western Berrien County.

Diverse Habitat made up of Pine Flats, Cypress Swamps, Oak Ridges and River Bottom. A handful of acres in Agricultural. The land is owned by a family and has been for more than 50 years!

Loaded with game of all kinds!!

This tract of land has had very little hunting pressure over the last 10 plus years since mine..very little at all over the last couple. Food plots and Feeding Stations in place and have been since the beginning. Groomed for Archery Hunting for the last 8/9 year!

We will be Archery Only with private areas as well as common or club sets.

Looking for (1 to 3) members for a total of (2, 3 or 4) of us.

To join me in hopes of taking to the next level while enjoying fellowship, comradery and friendships that may last a lifetime!

If just (1) man wants to split it with me then the membership will be $4,400 each, if (2) $2,900 and (3) would be at $2,200 a piece.
(2-4) Members Total.

I would love it if someone had equipment and would be willing to use it (Tractor, Bush Hog etc would be great). I already do all the work now so, having some help would be fantastic!

Really Hoping to Find Some Team Members!!!

Secure camp with power and water for your camper...possible lodging.

Not interested in any takers or drama queens, and consider this a great opportunity. A few beers around the fire at the close of the day and some good Cookin is always good by me but, drunks are not...period!!

Membership will be probationary for the 1st year as to be certain that we are indeed like minded!!

Not much on rules nor have I ever been and would not ever fine someone...Respect One Another...if not we part ways!!

If this seems like something for you please PM me with your contact information and possibly a brief summary of what you are looking for and I will get back with you...or just give me a holler!

Thanks for the interest!!

Scott-Uturn
904-509-1207


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 18, 2018)

Scott, your place sounds like a paradise for a serious hunter or two!! Do you have any cameras up and running yet this year, you’ve got some great buck pics from last year.  How many feeding stations do you run and about how many acres of plots?

I am seriously struggling with picture posting since the upgrade too...


----------



## Keith Karr (Jun 18, 2018)

Scott is a good guy and his place looks like a great opportunity for someone !


----------



## uturn (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks Fellas! And, David yes I have cameras out now and kind of anxious to get back to check them, already had some good growth on when I checked them bout 3 weeks or so ago!

And the food plots...not as much as I'd like but, diffinitely all a one man gang can handle..probably in the neighborhood of 12 to 15 acre. Looking to do more with some good help!

Thanks again for the nod you guys! I'll try and post some more pictures 1st chance I get...longtime viewer but I've never really posted anything till now!


----------



## uturn (Jun 19, 2018)

A couple more pics!


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 22, 2018)

Scott, are you going to make it up to your lease this weekend, the bucks should be piling on the inches now!!


----------



## uturn (Jun 26, 2018)

davidhelmly said:


> Scott, are you going to make it up to your lease this weekend, the bucks should be piling on the inches now!!


y

Headed back up this weekend to show the property David...been at the Beach Camp with the wife and granddaughter. You know Toes in the Sand or Surf with the wife makes for happy hunting...man it's been hot sure was nice!!

But, looking forward to pulling cards and see who goes there...will see if I can post some pictures when I get back!

Thanks again David hope you guys are seeing some good stuff on yours as well...kinda goes without saying based on what I've seen from you in the past!!

Scott


----------



## MossyOak (Jun 26, 2018)

I'd be interested but I would have to do an extensive walk thru


----------



## uturn (Jun 27, 2018)

MossyOak said:


> I'd be interested but I would have to do an extensive walk thru



Mossy Oak..thanks for the interest. Shoot me a PM with your contact information as requested and I will give you a holler!

Thanks again,

Scott


----------



## Chutcheson (Jul 1, 2018)

uturn said:


> A couple more pics!


I am interested in your lease.  Can you send me your contact info or call me at 904-451-6599
Thanks
Cliff hutcheson


----------



## MACHOF330 (Jul 22, 2018)

are you still looking for a member


----------



## uturn (Jul 23, 2018)

MACHOF330 said:


> are you still looking for a member



Thanks for the interest...Sent you a PM


----------



## uturn (Jul 30, 2018)

uturn said:


> As stated Membership Opportunity for like minded individual or individuals to be a part of 800 plus acres of QDM Managed Southern Pine Forrest near the Tift Berrien County line. Diverse Habitat made up of Pine Flats, Cypress Swamps, Oak Ridges and River Bottom. A handful of acres in Agricultural, Peanuts this year.
> 
> Loaded with game of all kinds!!
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the interest folks! Membership Opportunity Filled!!

Thanks again,

Scott


----------



## captainwinger (Aug 11, 2018)

This sounds interesting. We just sold the family farm that I managed almost exactly to your definition for the last ten years. Took it from dog running lease to mature buck factory. If still available, please contact me with details. 
813-334-9890


----------



## uturn (Aug 20, 2018)

Thought I had filled the membership opportunity but as it turns out...like minded can be interpreted in many ways!

Will take 2 at $2500 if anyone may still be interested for a total of 4 of us!

I have a secure camp and a place for your camper. PM me with any questions!

Thanks


----------



## HighLineHunter (Aug 21, 2018)

PM Sent


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 22, 2018)

Scott, I'm from the area. I own my own farm (so i'm not looking for a membership) but if you ever need a hand. PM me for my contact info and maybe we can eat some lunch sometime and swap info/stories.


----------



## shortster (Dec 24, 2018)

uturn said:


> Thought I had filled the membership opportunity but as it turns out...like minded can be interpreted in many ways!
> 
> Will take 2 at $2500 if anyone may still be interested for a total of 4 of us!
> 
> ...





uturn said:


> As stated Membership Opportunity for like minded individual or individuals to be a part of 800 plus acres of QDM Managed Southern Pine Forrest near the Tift Berrien County line. Diverse Habitat made up of Pine Flats, Cypress Swamps, Oak Ridges and River Bottom. A handful of acres in Agricultural, Peanuts this year.
> 
> Loaded with game of all kinds!!
> 
> ...


----------



## shortster (Dec 24, 2018)

uturn said:


> As stated Membership Opportunity for like minded individual or individuals to be a part of 800 plus acres of QDM Managed Southern Pine Forrest near the Tift Berrien County line. Diverse Habitat made up of Pine Flats, Cypress Swamps, Oak Ridges and River Bottom. A handful of acres in Agricultural, Peanuts this year.
> 
> Loaded with game of all kinds!!
> 
> ...


----------



## shortster (Dec 24, 2018)

Not sure if you have filled the membership! If you have an opening for that 2019-2020 season I am interested! I live in West Central Florida. I am 57 yrs old, responsible, and respectful,  and no drama! I am interested in hunting mature whitetail deer! I  would like very much to talk with you! Thanks, Michael!


----------



## uturn (Dec 26, 2018)

shortster said:


> Not sure if you have filled the membership! If you have an opening for that 2019-2020 season I am interested! I live in West Central Florida. I am 57 yrs old, responsible, and respectful,  and no drama! I am interested in hunting mature whitetail deer! I  would like very much to talk with you! Thanks, Michael!



Thanks for the interest Michael!

I did not end up taking on any members this past year but, will be looking for a couple members for next year and beyond. With limited memberships!

I will be reposting and edited version of my OP to stay "Archery Only". 

If this is something you think you would be interested in shoot me a PM with your contact information to discuss further!

Thanks again for your interest!

Scott


----------



## Chrisco6 (Jan 2, 2019)

If you are still interested in taking a member I would be interested. I would like to ask a few questions when you have time. Not sure if the pm I sent made it to ya. I am thinking of giving up the lease I have in middle Ga. But would like to secure something before I do.
Thanks Chris 229 300 3088


----------



## uturn (Jan 2, 2019)

Chrisco6 said:


> If you are still interested in taking a member I would be interested. I would like to ask a few questions when you have time. Not sure if the pm I sent made it to ya. I am thinking of giving up the lease I have in middle Ga. But would like to secure something before I do.
> Thanks Chris 229 300 3088



Thanks for the interest Chris...shot you a PM and will contact you soon!

Scott


----------



## Chinchbug (Jan 14, 2019)

uturn said:


> As stated Membership Opportunity for like minded individual or individuals to be a part of 800 plus acres of QDM Managed Southern Pine Forrest near the Tift Berrien County line. Diverse Habitat made up of Pine Flats, Cypress Swamps, Oak Ridges and River Bottom. A handful of acres in Agricultural, Peanuts this year.
> 
> Loaded with game of all kinds!!
> 
> ...





uturn said:


> As stated Membership Opportunity for like minded individual or individuals to be a part of 800 plus acres of QDM Managed Southern Pine Forrest near the Tift Berrien County line. Diverse Habitat made up of Pine Flats, Cypress Swamps, Oak Ridges and River Bottom. A handful of acres in Agricultural, Peanuts this year.
> 
> Loaded with game of all kinds!!
> 
> ...


Not sure how to pm but I'm very interested . I have been a member in taylor county for 20 yrs . I'm more than willing to bring up my tractor to help work as I have done for the last 15 . 
863.381.0270


----------



## uturn (Jan 15, 2019)

Chinchbug said:


> Not sure how to pm but I'm very interested . I have been a member in taylor county for 20 yrs . I'm more than willing to bring up my tractor to help work as I have done for the last 15 .
> 863.381.0270



Thanks for the interest hand and those others as well!

I've been just a bit busy with seasons end, family matters and business but, will be editing my OP and reposting here soon as I am contemplating the coming year and what I'm looking for and will be doing..I will be Archery Only that I am certain!

Thanks again for the interest!

Scott


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 3, 2019)

Hey Scott, how is the member search going? As nice as that lease is I can’t believe that you haven’t filled it, if I weren’t so far away I would love to be in there with you!


----------



## uturn (Jun 3, 2019)

davidhelmly said:


> Hey Scott, how is the member search going? As nice as that lease is I can’t believe that you haven’t filled it, if I weren’t so far away I would love to be in there with you!



Thanks for the kind words David! Especially coming from you my friend!!

I didn’t end up taking on any members last year and I guess I’m probably a bit late in my offering for this year but, after some thought decided to put it out there anyway and stay archery only as I believe I should have stayed true to last year!

Couldn’t figure out how to edit my OP and get it back out and up top for consideration?

Thanks again... anyone interested the opportunity give me a holla!


----------



## deadbox (Jun 4, 2019)

Well well i havent been on GON in a long while gave up hope on finding anything archery only. I am interested in 2019 and on. I actually was a member at Davids club a few years ago [My avatar is from there] but decided to travel and hunt public land out of state for a while. Was fun but exhausting. I have a meat place looking for a QDM Rut place. Feel free to PM me. I would love to take a look and may have a friend with same interest. 

If its has Davids stamp of approval then that says alot.


----------



## uturn (Jun 4, 2019)

deadbox said:


> Well well i havent been on GON in a long while gave up hope on finding anything archery only. I am interested in 2019 and on. I actually was a member at Davids club a few years ago [My avatar is from there] but decided to travel and hunt public land out of state for a while. Was fun but exhausting. I have a meat place looking for a QDM Rut place. Feel free to PM me. I would love to take a look and may have a friend with same interest.
> 
> If its has Davids stamp of approval then that says alot.



Sent you a PM dead box.

Thanks for the interest!


----------



## uturn (Jun 10, 2019)

A couple more pictures...still opportunity for a couple good folks for 2019.


----------



## uturn (Jun 13, 2019)

uturn said:


> A little later than I would have liked but, here’s my offering.
> 
> As stated Membership Opportunity for like minded individual or individuals to be a part of 800 plus acres of QDM Managed Southern Pine Forrest near the Tift Berrien County line in Western Berrien County.
> 
> ...


----------



## oppthepop (Jun 13, 2019)

Looks like a GREAT place and obviously a lot of hard work has been put in!


----------



## uturn (Jun 13, 2019)

oppthepop said:


> Looks like a GREAT place and obviously a lot of hard work has been put in!



Hey thanks Opp!

Yes I’ve worked hard for quite some time as you know how we do it when addicted, just looking for a couple good folks that get it to join in and enjoy!

Thanks again!


----------



## patnbk (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello Scott I am very interested in the lease I am an avid bow hunter and looking for what you are offering and would be able to supply small tractor roto- tiller and bush hog if need be. If you could give me a pm!


----------



## uturn (Jun 17, 2019)

PM sent Bud.

Thanks


----------



## uturn (Jul 1, 2019)

One spot taken...still opportunity here for 1 possibly 2 more memberships!

Thanks for all of the interest!

Scott

(904-509-1207)


----------

